# From Chicago, a new hobbyist approaches!



## Dandy (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey everyone, pleasure to meet you all.  My name's Lauren, but you can call me Dandy!  I'm working and studying towards becoming an entomologist, and I'm an illustrator as a hobby.  I mostly do pixel art and pen and paper illustrations- I wouldn't dare call myself a professional.  I also enjoy playing and DMing in tabletop (World of Darkness and Pathfinder) campaigns, and playing various video games.  I could go on with a long winded introduction, but the best way to get to know me is just to chat!

I've been wanting to get some mantids for awhile now, and I finally managed to make two living vivariums and purchased two lovely ladies, a very tiny orchid mantis (whom I still haven't thought of a name for) and an Indian flower mantis named Psycho (...mantis).  The breeder I received them gave them plenty to eat before he shipped them, so I haven't had a chance to feed them any flies yet (although Psycho happily accepted some honey).  Are there any tips anyone can give me about taking care of these two?  If possible... I'd love to hear!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome Dandy! I've drawn mantis related art, I should draw an actual mantis, haha. I've never had an orchid mantis but it seems like you picked out some great homes for both. I have two Indian flower mantids that I spray once a day and I feed them mini mealworms, they've already molted once. Just make sure that the home isn't too big for your orchid, it might have a hard time finding prey. If you're on instagram I'd love to see some of your artwork!


----------



## Dandy (Feb 11, 2017)

I do not have an instagram unfortunately but I do have a DA here.  Yeah, the enclosure is way too big for the little orchid, which worries me.  I have been trying to feed the little guy by relocating her to a feeding enclosure with a lot of flightless fruit flies roaming about, but she's just not eating!  Should I make a temporary enclosure until she grows larger?  I'm using a zoomed bugarium for her.  I was thinking of getting some wax worms or phoenix worms in case they don't feel like eating flies since I've heard mantids can get picky if their prey is always the same.  She's about the size of a nickel.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 11, 2017)

With my little tiny nymphs I use deli cups, I cut a hole on the lid and hot glue tulle on it for ventilation. I gradually increase the home size as they get bigger. I mostly hand feed them but I'll occasionally throw in a fly for them to hunt. It's a good idea to have different feeders since sometimes they'll become really picky. I would take away any excess feeders and try again in a couple of days.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 11, 2017)

Alright i'll give it a shot.  I have a small exoterra cricket pen which i can turn into a temporary viv enclosure.  I can always mix up some more clay background material and seed it with moss.  I thought it was too big, haha...  But thanks!  I'll try to pick up some wax / phoenix worms.  Mealworms work okay too, then?  Only the small ones, right?


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah if I ever run out of the small mealworms I just cut and gut a bigger one and offer the small ones a segment, it's perfect.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 11, 2017)

Where do you buy your mealworms?


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 12, 2017)

I buy them from a pet store, either petsmart or petco.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 12, 2017)

I'll take a look but the petcos and petsmarts near where I live now are... scarce.  They don't carry much unfortunately, they don't even have reptiles for sale, and most don't even carry fish.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 12, 2017)

Okay I set up a very small temporary enclosure for the orchid!  It's much smaller and should be more comfortable for her  

I also bought some phoenix worms and blue bottle spikes!


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 12, 2017)

You can order from rainbow mealworms but I think they are big orders, too much for two little ones. Keep us updated on your babies!


----------



## Serle (Feb 12, 2017)

HY &amp; Welcome Lauren/Dandy            Finding a menu the Mantids like can be challenging..... S


----------



## Dandy (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh no, I don't think the whole message came though! D:


----------



## Dandy (Feb 12, 2017)

When should I start worrying when mantids aren't eating?  It's been three days now and neither of them have wanted to eat.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum and congratz on such a beautiful pair of mantises. It's great to have more artistic folk around


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forums! I love your signature picture.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank-you everyone!

I'm growing more and more concerned for my orchid mantis.  She hasn't eaten in four days and is starting to look rather skinny.  I've tried offering her fruit flies with tweezers but instead of taking the still flailing fly, she climbs up the tweezers ignoring the food.  

She happily accepts honey, though.


----------



## Sarah K (Feb 13, 2017)

Dandy said:


> Thank-you everyone!
> 
> I'm growing more and more concerned for my orchid mantis.  She hasn't eaten in four days and is starting to look rather skinny.  I've tried offering her fruit flies with tweezers but instead of taking the still flailing fly, she climbs up the tweezers ignoring the food.
> 
> She happily accepts honey, though.


The only explanation I can come up with for why a mantis would stop eating for 4 days is that they are getting ready to molt. Usually they don't stop so early, but sometimes they do. Also, if there are too many fruit flies crawling around her in a small space, she could just be overwhelmed by them and refusing to eat because of that. Also, if she is eating the larger Hydei fruit flies, you might consider offering her the smaller melanogaster fruit flies, maybe she is overwhelmed by the larger fruit flies.  Good luck! I hope she either eats or molts soon!


----------



## Dandy (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you!  I am currently offering her very, very small flightless fruit flies.  She hasn't eaten since she has arrived.  She's currently in a small temporary tank (an exoterra cricket pen that I made into a simple vivarium) and there aren't many flies in it at all.  In fact, they usually just crawl out from the top.


----------



## Tehshlendo (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi there and welcome to the forum. Funny you mention WoD as I literally was making a character earlier today for a reunion campaign of sorts with friends from a few years ago. Also nice mantids you have there.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 16, 2017)

so it turns out Pinkidemus wasn't eating because... she molted!  A healthy molt, all her parts in tact.


----------



## spotsy99 (Feb 16, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## Dandy (Feb 16, 2017)

How soon should I try feeding her after the molt?  I offered her a tiny phoenix worm and a flightless fruit fly but she didn't seem interested.


----------



## crabbypatty (Feb 16, 2017)

I normally wait 24-48 hours to feed. I'll offer them water though since they lose fluids during the molting process.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 18, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Dandy (Feb 20, 2017)

Thank you!  Here are some pictures of Pinkidemus after their molt!


----------



## MantisRCool (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad she molted! Orchids are pretty tricky! Best food for them is flies and they shouldn't have too many iof them in the enclosure or they get stressed. Beter to give it 1 wait till she eats it then another if she wants it. Not good to give them crickets etc!

Creobroter are very hardy can eat about anything, easy species


----------



## Dandy (Feb 26, 2017)

Pinkidemus happily ate about ten fruit flies today!  I think they're (I don't know the gender) getting more of an appetite, they seem to be growing pretty quickly!


----------



## Jessie (Feb 28, 2017)

@Dandy I have DA to I watched on you there and sent you a message, i am new as well. Welcome. @Teamonger What kind of art do you do? I have been writing for a little over 10 years.


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 28, 2017)

@Jessie @Dandy I also have a DA here. I am mostly a crafter and make posable dolls. Most of my dolls are dragon based but there will be mantis dolls some time soon for sure once I have a few less mantises to take up ALL my free time.


----------



## Dandy (Feb 28, 2017)

Teamonger said:


> @Jessie @Dandy I also have a DA here. I am mostly a crafter and make posable dolls. Most of my dolls are dragon based but there will be mantis dolls some time soon for sure once I have a few less mantises to take up ALL my free time.


Ah, lovely dolls!  I've always wanted to learn how to sew.  Maybe one of these days I'll pick up the skill.


----------



## Teamonger (Feb 28, 2017)

@Dandy Its an interesting skill for sure. Its more the pattern making then the sewing that gets you in the end. I'm still working on teaching myself and have a lot of do overs.


----------



## Jessie (Feb 28, 2017)

I write poetry and novels. I have a poem i wrote and put in on here.


----------

